# Flies



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

A cowboy from Montana got pulled over in Wyoming for speeding. 

The Trooper started to lecture the cowboy about speeding and in general began to throw his weight around to make the cowboy feel uncomfortable.

Finally, the Trooper got around to writing out the ticket. As he was doing that , he kept swatting at those little black biting flies that buzz around and bite stationary objects. The cowboy said, " Having some problem with circle flies there, are ya?" The Trooper stopped writing and said , Well yeah, if that's what they are. But I never heard of circle flies." So the cowboy says, "Well, circle flies are common around ranches and farms. See, they're called circle flies because they're almost always found circling around the back end of a horse."

The Trooper says, "Oh" and goes back to writing the ticket. Then after a minute, he stops and says, "Are you calling me a horse's pitute?"

The cowboy says, "Oh no Sir. I have too much respect for law enforcement and police officers to even think about calling you a horse's a$$."

The Trooper says, "Well that's a good thing," and goes back to writing the ticket.

After a long pause, the cowboy says, "Hard to fool them flies though."


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: That's a good one right there!


----------

